# Different years of krate seats?



## coopermac (Jun 7, 2020)

Are krate and stringray seat pans the same if I drill the seat bracket hole larger to make it floating?Are the 68 through 73 seat pans the same ?I've seen some pans with rivets and some smooth from underneath.   Thanks


----------



## Suprsonic (Jun 19, 2020)

68/69 use a pan that has a raised area with a riveted bracket for the seatpost clamp.  70 and on is smooth with no raised surface.  The top is later 70 and on  lower pic is 68/69


----------



## coopermac (Jun 19, 2020)

Thanks,I can always use a core or two In the future,  I'll know what to look for


----------

